# Protek 506



## mariordo (Oct 12, 2016)

Buen día comunidad, quisiera saber si alguno maneja este multimetro,  ya que yo lo usaba con una lapso vieja con Windows 98, que lamentablemente ya no funciona,  desafortunadamente los drivers no son compatibles con Windows 7 que es el que uso en mi actual laptop de trabajo, concretando, si alguno de ustedes sabe de algún software con el que pueda visualizar los datos que manda el multimetro se los agradeceré eternamente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2016)

Primero desinstalalo.

Al driver de Windows 98 dale botón derecho - propiedades - y habilitale compatibilidad para Win 98


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 12, 2016)

Dificilmente pueda habilitar los drivers en modo compatobilidad con win98. A lo sumo corrers el instalador en modo compatibilidad, pero el driver no va cambiar de VXD a WDM.
En resumen... no funka


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2016)

Eso , eso , correr el instalador del driver en compatibilidad (por eso le puse que primero lo desinstale)


----------



## mariordo (Oct 14, 2016)

Buen día muchas gracias por el interés en mi problema,  el driver no permite la instalación, ya lo intente en.modo compatibilidad con Windows 98 pero ni aun así me permite instalarlo, me aparece un cuadro de diálogo donde me dice que este programa no es compatible con el actual sistema, no se si sea por que mi sistema es Windows 7/64 bytes, sigo a la.espera.de alguna idea


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2016)

_Máquina virtual_ con Win 98 ?


----------



## mariordo (Nov 2, 2016)

buenas noches, gracias por la ayuda, he estado viendo algunos programas, que no se si los conozcan, segun parece hay uno que se llama chromulan, y segun soporta la adquisicion de datos desde un protek 506, alguno  de ustedes conoce el programa? y sabe como usarlo, ya que soy medio lento con este tipo de programas


----------



## marcelrios (Ago 31, 2022)

mariordo dijo:


> Buen día comunidad, quisiera saber si alguno maneja este multimetro,  ya que yo lo usaba con una lapso vieja con Windows 98, que lamentablemente ya no funciona,  desafortunadamente los drivers no son compatibles con Windows 7 que es el que uso en mi actual laptop de trabajo, concretando, si alguno de ustedes sabe de algún software con el que pueda visualizar los datos que manda el multimetro se los agradeceré eternamente


Hola tendras el software , ya que lo tengo en un diskette de 3 1/2 . Y lo necesito para windows 7


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2022)

mariordo​
Última visita Sep 18, 2017


----------



## switchxxi (Ago 31, 2022)

Siempre quise ese multímetro, solo por eso (ya que te saltaste un par de normas del foro) te dejo esto:

El software (que, en teoría, anda): Protek 506 review. - Page 1

Un programa que lee ese multímetro (pero no es el soft original): Test Controller introduction


----------

